# direttore sanitario



## Wordspin

Salve a tutti! Chi mi suggerisce una traduzione per direttore sanitario, responsabile in un ospedale per l'operato di tutti i medici della struttura.


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao Wordspin, benvenuto nel forum.
Forse questo può esserti utile:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directeur_d'hôpital_en_France
Ma aspettiamo una conferma da un madrelingua.


----------



## Wordspin

Grazie del benvenuto e della pronta segnalazione, Anaiss. Non avevo letto l'articolo della Wikipédia. 
Nella struttura in questione ci sono vari direttori: generale, scientifico, amministrativo e, appunto, sanitario. Avevo pensato a "directeur médical". Staremo - spero - a vedere.


----------



## Anaiss

Credo che la figura che cerchi sia "chef d'établissement"(directeur général):


> En tant que chef d’établissement, le directeur d’hôpital a pour fonctions de régler les affaires générales de l’hôpital. Il assure la gestion de l'établissement et doit en tenir informé le conseil de surveillance. Il doit par ailleurs tenir compte des orientations définies par l’Agence régionale de santé. Le directeur engage sa responsabilité et celle de l’établissement dans tous les domaines touchant à l’organisation des services. *Il exerce son autorité sur l'ensemble du personnel. *Il est l'ordonnateur de l'état des prévisions de recettes et de dépenses. Il soumet au conseil de surveillance le projet d'établissement qui définit la stratégie de l'hôpital sur plusieurs années. *Il est assisté d'un directoire et d'une équipe de direction et travaille en étroite collaboration avec le président de la commission médicale d'établissement (CME) qui représente le corps médical et est le vice-président du directoire*.
> En tant que directeur adjoint, il appartient à l'équipe de direction et se voit confier la responsabilité de services comme les ressources humaines, les affaires financières, les services économiques et logistiques, les travaux et équipements, les systèmes d’informations, la communication, la qualité, etc.



Purtroppo però le mie sono solo deduzioni.
Non essendo madrelingua e non avendo vissuto in Francia, non conosco la burocrazia.


----------



## Corsicum

Le chef d’établissement hospitalier n’a pas forcement de compétences médicales, un médecin ou un pharmacien ont des responsabilités spécifiques vis à vis de la DASS et DRASS.
Voir ici, ce serait :  _del direttore sanitario = du directeur médical _
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...=463815:cs&page=1&hwords=direttore+sanitario~_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...=474721:cs&page=1&hwords=direttore+sanitario~_
 
Sujet connexe, voir aussi pour une spécialité médicale : _chef de pole_ 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1734977&highlight=chef+de+pole


----------



## Anaiss

Corsicum said:


> Le chef d’établissement hospitalier n’a pas forcement de compétences médicales, un médecin ou un pharmacien ont des responsabilités spécifiques vis à vis de la DASS et DRASS.
> *Voir ici, ce serait :  del direttore sanitario = du directeur médical *


Wordspin, ta solution paraît etre la meilleure enfin.


----------



## Wordspin

Merci à Anaiss et à Corsicum pour les précieuses segnalations et pour l'évaluation finale.


----------

